# Ingrown Hair



## CatchTheWind (May 12, 2017)

What code would you use for removal of several ingrown hairs using a tweezers?  We are torn between 10120 (removal of foreign body) and just a component of the E/M.


----------



## CodingKing (May 12, 2017)

Its a component of the E&M. 10120 is incision and removal, down to subcutaneous level of a FB. Hair belongs there so its not a foreign body and provider isn't cutting and its not deep enough.


----------

